# OPI: Garden of Good and Evil (Sephora only)



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2011)

> ​ Inspired by the rich jewel-tones, exotic feather accessories, and cascading silk gowns featured on fall runways, SEPHORA by OPI's Garden of Good &amp; Evil collection is as high fashion and extravagant as the trends that inspired them. Tempt yourself with _What's Your Poison_, a sparkling red, or _Frankly I Don't Give A-Dam_, a hypnotizing gray. These sinful shades are sure to empower your inner mistress and add an alluring mystery to your everyday look.


 

​ Frankly I Don't Give A-Dam​ 


What's Your Poison? 


Tempted By Teal 

​ Eve-y On The Eyes​ 


My Personal Serpent 

​ Sin-cerely Violet​ 

​ Designer Fig Leaf​ *Retails at Sephora for $9.50.*


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm liking these colors! I think my favorite is My Personal Serpent with What's Your Poison in close 2nd.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 29, 2011)

I like Sin-cerely violet.


----------



## Amber204 (Jul 29, 2011)

These are awesome!! I am really into shades of teal atm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CLKR97 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm liking the Designer Fig Leaf




, I have this thing for things "green" lately. I will definately put this on my wishlist!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Aug 2, 2011)

They are all so colorful and beautiful! I think my favorite is the What's Your Poison?.  I just have a thing for things that sparkle! But they are all very nice colors and wish I could have them all!


----------

